# Snowmen Ornaments



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here are a couple of pictures of snowmen ornaments that I made this weekend. The first two the LOML wanted me to make after she saw the hanging ones for table decoration at the dining room of the retirement center she works at. She wanted them to sit on the table so I made a concave bottom so they would set solid. If the director likes them she said she would order probably 12 or more. They really turned out pretty cool and she likes them as she said, "their cute." Sorry for the photo's at my wife's craft bench but was trying to get a couple done so I could donate them this afternoon to our church raffle.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Great job Bernie! Well done and I bet you made the wife both happy and proud!

Corey


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Bernie,

If you keep it up we are going to have to get you a red suit. You have had the Christmas spirit since spring  

Another nice job old friend. :sold:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Very Cool Bernie

and cute 

makes me recall the Burl Ives snow man movie, Frosty The Snow Man , I think that's what it was called with the hat and the red scarf on the snow man 


==============
I guess it was
Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer
http://www.google.com/musicl?lid=g5JKV928pLO&aid=bkwGbkn6pcG


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice Bernie. I take it the snowman and his hat are all one piece?
By the way, is that left over halloween candy in the bowl? Or sweets for your sweetie?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks for the comments. Yep Dave you are right there. It is left overs. I always buy candy for the kids but make sure it is candy I like to cause I am generally the one that has to eat it. 

I just got a order from the retirement home that wants 14 of the snowmen that will sit on the table during the Christmas Holidays. So gotta get to work.


----------

